# Blowing coat?



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheyenne is my first GSD. I think because she was a December puppy and was switching to her "big girl fur" in the Spring, we missed this earlier in the year. I heard that GSD's blow their coat twice a year. Is there a set time of year for this? She is shedding, but it is just normal shedding. Is it still early yet?

We fostered a GSD last year, and he was blowing his coat around May...so I really don't know the schedule.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My dogs seem to be different every year. Whether it's cause I sometimes stay on top of it, and other times not.... maybe 

I DO know last year at Thanksgiving, GloryB had a huge blow out, the tufts of hair you can either pluck out or comb out but it's coming out in chunks and best to do it outdoors!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Usually with females they will blow their coat 6-8 weeks prior to their heat - if they are intact. My intact females follow this almost to a T.

With my spayed females they will blow their coat when the seasons change - so its a little different every year depending on temperature changes and when the snow falls/melts.

My puppies have always had their first coat blow-out at around 9-10 months, then they start to follow the pattern on the next heat/season change.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well Cheyenne is spayed, and is 10 months old, so I'm assuming any time now since the weather is starting to get colder! Thanks guys!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog sheds heavily between
April and October. the colder months
he sheds but not as heavy. i brush him
3 to 4 times a week all year. brushing helps.
we vaccum and sweep when the dog hair
looks like indoor lawn.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> my dog sheds heavily between
> April and October. the colder months
> he sheds but not as heavy. i brush him
> 3 to 4 times a week all year. brushing helps.
> ...


Yeah, I try to brush her a couple of times a week, but it is challenging! Since she is still a puppy....she thinks its a game and tries to eat the brush! I'm hoping that with consistency and age she'll stop that and just let me brush her! lol

And yeah...finally invested in a dust buster for all the doggie fur tumbleweeds in my house! It's become a daily activity!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx was born in November and never blew her coat til she was almost two...in June. She was spayed at 6 mos.

I think the environmental temps and diet play into it, this year my dogs had dense undercoat from the long winter and they blew coat in June and again in Sept. I think finally all the undercoat has been shed, just in time to start growing it back.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Bunny and Jazz both blow their coats in September and May. Last month was crazy with all the tufts everywhere. I finally got my carpet back


----------



## jwayne (Nov 15, 2009)

jprice103 said:


> Yeah, I try to brush her a couple of times a week, but it is challenging! Since she is still a puppy....she thinks its a game and tries to eat the brush! I'm hoping that with consistency and age she'll stop that and just let me brush her! lol
> 
> Trying brushing after her after her walk or after playing ball; burn off a little energy first.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

jwayne said:


> [Trying brushing after her after her walk or after playing ball; burn off a little energy first.


Good idea! I had another "brush eating" this morning, but it was BEFORE her walk. Will definitely try it AFTER her walk next time! She is getting better...but still has a way to go!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby seems to blow her coat 'sometime' in the Spring and 'sometime' in the Fall. I try to brush her every day, that way it is not a big deal and we don't get much accumulation. Also, it doesn't take very long ... 2-3 minutes.
I brush her after her long walk/play or jog because sometimes we came from the woods and there could be ticks.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Some GSDs, especially those that are housedogs, will blow coat year-round. I have several GSD clients whose dogs shed off bagfulls of hair every time they come in--which is about every 6-8 weeks, year-round. It's unbelievable how much hair comes off some of them, every single time, no matter what I do. Some of the owners will brush in between groomings, and report that they get huge amounts whenever they brush. Sooo... don't mean to scare you, but GSDs shed... a LOT.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

My female usually has huge chunks come off in Spring, then again in the fall. Her hair is always beautiful in the fall/winter.

My oldest male sheds all year. I have never noticed huge chunks of hair coming off him. Just a small amount everyday.

My youngest male hardly sheds at all.

I usually give all 3 a quick brush down in the garage after our morning walk. I use the Kong Groom and it really makes the oil in their hair come in....and their hair shines.


----------

